# Fair Board Members



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

Is anyone on there local fair board. My wife and kids have been on the fair board for over 7 years now. My wife does the pageants and cash office. Our kids are on the jr fair board and I run the demolition derbies, lawn mower demolition derbies and mow the grass on all 20 plus acres. It usually takes me around 25 hrs a week during the warm season to keep up on ten mowing, weed eating / spaying. I live the closest to the fair grounds so if anything happens to break, or if someone want to have a tractor pull, use the barn during the off season I'm the guy they call. It's a lot of work for free, but if you keep track of the hours your kids put into it. It help on there college bill. Colleges love kids that put there time into the community.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

I am not. How did she get started in it? I've never heard of a fair board. 

How big is the town you live in?


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

We live in a 1 stop light. 4 police officer kinda town. Every fair has a fair board. If you look up your fair online it will or should have an email address or FB page. I've never seen a fair board that didn't need people to help and join their board. It's a lot harder than people think. There's no money in it so if you join be ready to be worked to death for a payoff of seeing your fair get put on and know you had something to do with the fun and laughter families have there.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll check it out. I live in a medium sized small city, so I may not be needed.


----------



## rrachell_llynn (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello, GrumpyFarms! That is fantastic that you are so involved in your local county fair. I am not currently involved but was in high school. It was a requirement to be on the fair board as an FFA chapter officer. The locals are especially proud of our county fair because it is one of the few remaining in the area that is still strictly agriculture related. There are no rides (unless you include wagon and pony rides) and the main attractions include the many 4H competitions, pig races, pig scramble, tractor pulls, horse demonstrations, etc. It is a refreshing reminder that agriculture remains alive and thriving in an area where farms are slowly being liquidated into housing developments. :/


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

How long did you serve on your board?


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm still on the board. My family gas been on there since 2008. Leaving for an officers meeting now.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

What all is discussed? How many times a year do you guys have a fair?


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

As officers we meet every month. As a board member we meet every other month. We discus budgets, new attractions, repairs needed, who can we get to come to our fair ( singing groups, magic acts, ) stuff like that. Last year I started a lawnmower demolition derby. This year we are doing a roll your car over competition. The 4 H kids are putting on there own rodeo separate from the big rodeo. This will be our first year to have a little tikes power wheels derby. We are having a 4 wheel drive tug -of -war. As you can tell I run the derby stuff. If you go to FB and send a friend request to the me. I think it's Jason GrumpyMan Holliday. Send me a pm so I know who you are.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

Lawnmower demolition derby? Please tell me you have pics of that.


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

Those is my mower. I use it to show the different fairs to try and get more derbies.


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

This is the name of our derby group. The a Southern Grudge Match ASSociation or TSGMA. We are on FB. Check us out like us. Join us. This is an older picture of my friend Kristal and myself. We started this up together and it just gets better every year.


----------



## Alice (Nov 20, 2013)

Those are some awesome photos of the lawnmower derby.

Never knew they had such things. Our fair is now just more of a carnival and nothing else that I've seen. I use to be a real county fair.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

That does look like a ton of fun!

Last one driving was the winner?


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorta... It's a combo of last standing and most aggressive. If there is 2 running at the end of the event, the crowd chooses the winner. I'm in Nashville now to sign some new contacts for the 2014 season.


----------



## Alice (Nov 20, 2013)

Where is New Market in relationship to Nashville? Is that where this all happens? What time of year is your fair?


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

New market is where I live. Jefferson City tn is where the fair is, just 2 miles away. Nashville is 2.5 hrs away. We went there to sign up more fairs who want car and mower Derby's. We signed some rollover competitions as well. Our fair board goes to Nashville to sign acts to try and bring people threw the gates. It's really hard work. I'm in a jam this year. I will be running a derby for another fair and hr away and my only child will be trying to win fairest of the fair. I won't get to watch her up there on that stage. She is a sr in high school and I can't see her on this Pageant.


----------



## Megan (Nov 22, 2013)

Lovely young lady you have there. Interesting accessories to her outfit.


----------



## Alice (Nov 20, 2013)

Grumpy , sounds as if you're all over the middle of TN for your fair work.

And maybe if you think really hard there will be a way to see your Young Lady take part in that pageant. Will she be packing on that night since Dad won't be there to keep the young men away?


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

GrumpyFarms said:


> Sorta... It's a combo of last standing and most aggressive. If there is 2 running at the end of the event, the crowd chooses the winner. I'm in Nashville now to sign some new contacts for the 2014 season.


I've never wanted to be involved in something so badly.


----------



## GrumpyFarms (Nov 2, 2013)

Believe me. I want to be there for my baby girls night on stage. I didn't realize the derby I was running would run the same night as her pageant. My wife and I are trying to figure it out. 

Austin, come on over during our derby night and I'll get you on a mower for the derby. Just bring long pants, boots, & a helmet. I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish I could! 

I understand that pull. Would filming it be good enough?


----------

